# Interior talk.



## lkellner (Nov 6, 2014)

Oh boy first post I feel like such an armature. I own a blue 2012 LTZ and got some interior questions. First, am I the only one who's passenger's knee always turns on the fan by bumping into it? It happens everytime. Second of all, I'm thinking about making my interior more personal, taking out those plastic dash parts to either paint or plasti dip them. Has anyone done that? Let me see what you have!









Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## au201 (May 18, 2013)

First of all, really sharp looking cruze!! I wish I could've gotten that blue ?. And love the bow tie ?. 
Anyways, here's what I did to my silver cruze 







Blaze blue plasti dip. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Jukebox Juliet (Apr 4, 2014)

Lmao, had to comment on the that darn fan adjustment. I think about every person who has sat in my passenger seat turns the fan on high with their knee. Horrible placement. 




Sent with iLove 6.0


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

Jukebox Juliet said:


> Lmao, had to comment on the that darn fan adjustment. I think about every person who has sat in my passenger seat turns the fan on high with their knee. Horrible placement.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I imagine you'd have to be careful of those knobs if giving RH too. That would sure ruin the mood quick.


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

I don't so much hit it anymore, but when I first got my car, I'd go from A/C to lava in the face every time I set the cruise control and moved my leg.



> That would sure ruin the mood quick.


Only if it wasn't that good to begin with.


----------



## au201 (May 18, 2013)

I also hit that knob almost every single day. I've gotten to the point where I just laugh when I do. There's no point in being annoyed any more. Hahaha


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

jblackburn said:


> Only if it wasn't that good to begin with.


Perhaps, but I picture a situation of a short skirt and that temp knob turning to max cold out of the dash vents.


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

I only had that issue in an automatic Cruze. Manly trans 5 gear shits put that passengers knee placement issue in check real quick.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Merc6 said:


> I only had that issue in an automatic Cruze. Manly trans 5 gear shits put that passengers knee placement issue in check real quick.


Truth. 

Punch. OW!!! Well move your leg!


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

I also did dip. If you dip for rattle sake, dip both sides to add that cushion between parts. Also dip both sides of the wheel so it doesn't peel and you have to redo it 3 times like I did. When you go for service, take the wheel and tilt it up and push it into the dash to prevent a service tech from snagging the bottom of it. 

Bow tie undone for now.



















Bow tie done.










This corner is the left side under CC buttons where a thumb would come in contact with making a right turn for a manual shifter. Coat this silver showing area more to reduce the chances of peeling the dip.


----------



## MilTownSHO (Oct 9, 2013)

Only issue I've had with someone turning the fan up multiple times is if my buddy rides with me, but he is 6ft 5in after all

Funniest thing about the Cruze is that the seats go back so far it's one of the few cars he can actually sit in for an extended length of time


----------



## Papsa2000 (Aug 17, 2021)

Hi.. What is it? 🤔


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Papsa2000 said:


> Hi.. What is it? 🤔
> View attachment 293995


Welcome Aboard!

This is an extremely old post and you would be better off creating your own thread.
What year, model, country of origin is the Cruze?

Don't forget to introduce yourself and your Cruze here.


----------

